

Never say "VC" - samaparicio
http://davetroy.com/?p=710

======
rmason
I sincerely wish that I had spoken to this guy ten years ago as it would have
saved me a lot of time, effort and anguish.

If you can prove your idea has traction in the marketplace then he's right the
investors will come to you.

